

BLOOM language for distributed programming (BOOM project)  - owlpic
http://boom.cs.berkeley.edu/index.html

======
owlpic
Also see the ruby DSL: <http://www.bloom-lang.net/>

~~~
dfc
Also see? That link is the same thing isn't it?

------
tluyben2
Bloom, Boom, Bud, Overlog, Dedalus. Lot of new things here (for me at least).

But (not flaming, just asking) why Ruby? Is that a good choice for this
project, or is it just research anyway so it doesn't matter?

~~~
mr_eel
My interpretation is that they have chosen Ruby explicitly in order to
validate the general approach and to make understanding it tractable to the
average practitioner i.e. a programmer doesn't have to learn a new language to
learn a new paradigm.

~~~
tluyben2
I must have a mental issue as I get happy when I see prolog/datalog
derivatives and unhappy when I see ruby-like stuff. I might be very lonely in
that regard :)

